

Proposal: Self-Help Group model for HNers - AmericanOP

I'm sure everyone here has heard of micro-finance in developing countries. A close-knit group of people come together and start investing small amounts to build a communal fund. They collaborate and eventually use the money to start a new local venture. Through consensus, whoever is allowed to withdraw from the fund pays it back so that technically the hoard never shrinks.<p>I fail to see why this would be a bad idea for any group of wage laborers. Obviously, starting a tech biz is more complex than purchasing your first cow, however I would happily put up $25 a month to buy a vote for whichever proposal gets funded, hoping that eventually I could open the door to that proposal someday involving me.<p>Think we could get 100 other like-minded participants?
======
indrax
I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

james.andrix@gmail.com

